# Bilder ineinander ... fliessen lassen



## Gangsta (30. Januar 2002)

Also, hab da mal ne Frage wenn man zwei Bilder ineinander fliessen lassen will... dann muss man ja ein neues Bild erstellen und dann die Bilder, die man ineinander fliessen lassen will in das neue Bild hieneintun 
Aber wie macht man das?!
ps. dann kommt noch ne zweite frage  :
Wie fliesst man Bilder ineiander?!

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus und hoffe dass mit jemand dabei helfen kann...

Gangsta


----------



## MsvP (30. Januar 2002)

Du kannst dasmit ner ebneen maske und nem verlauf machen! Wenn du genau wissen willst wie, schreib nochma!


----------



## Hellknight (30. Januar 2002)

Also, du hast 2 Bilder eines davon willst du inm das andere Fliessen lassen.

Kein Thema geht easy, du kopierst den Bereich den du einfliessen lassen willst und fügst ihn auf dem Bild in dem es angezeigt werden soll als neue Ebene ein.

Dann machst du eine Neue Maske nimmst das Verlaufswerkzeug und ziehst es ein wie du es brauchst.

Kleiner Tipp Verlaufswerkzeug nur mit Schwarz/weiss kombination verwenden (Taste D).


----------



## MsvP (30. Januar 2002)

Ach was solls, hier die genaue beschreibung:

Erstell einfach zwei Ebenen, auf die eine tust du das erste bild, auf die andre das andre bild.
Jetzt musst du bei der ebene die oben liegt ne maske drüber legen! (Im Ebenen auswahl fensterunten auf das symbol mit den gestrichelten Kreis!)
Jetzt hat man neben dem ebnen Symbol das Masken symbol, dieses muss nun makiert sein! 
Nun noch einen schwarz-weißen verlauf darauf erstellen und das Bild darunter müsste erscheinen zur hälfte!

---------------------
Zur Erklärung:
Wenn man auf einer Maske mit schwarz malt kommt das orginal bild auf der ebene zum vorschein, mit
weiß verschwindet es/wird unsichtbar und man sieht das bidl darunter! Je nach deckkraft der farbe
ist das stärker, etc.! Man kann natürlich auch, mit Pinsel etc. malen aber für diesen effekt ist das unnötig!


----------

